# Tom Welling Workout



## flippers123

Hi,

I would like to get a body like Tom Welling (Clark Kent from Smallville) but have no idea about his workout plan, any help???

Cheers xx


----------



## London1976

Impossible. He's superman. Do you want to fly


----------



## flippers123

haha, funny guy. NOT. im being serious, i just wanted an idea of what he did to workout


----------



## englishtrog

unless his personal trainer is here i dont see how we would know.

in any training program is 3 simple steps

1 good exersice, a good mix of weights and cardio

2 eat the right food, carbs, good fat and protien

3 plenty of rest, inbetween training sessions( not in the gym a wise one once told me), and make sure you get atleast 8 hours sleep a night


----------



## Scan

By the looks of him I would guess picking flowers with skipping intervals would do the trick.


----------



## englishtrog

Scan said:


> By the looks of him I would guess picking flowers with skipping intervals would do the trick.


not fogetting the looking at himself in the mirror with 1 eyebrow raised, that must burn some cals


----------



## Tom84

Are you suggesting that by copying his routine you might achieve a physique of particular similarity - as I have tried Ronnie Colemans routine before.....


----------



## London1976

Y don't u google supermans routine up. I'm sure if you go into a phonebox that might help, call 118


----------



## splinter1466867924

I donned the cape n tights for 3 months whilst using red kriptonite, I was able to get the exact same physique as tom welling.... oh I also got my height upto 6.1 ft too, not half bad from 5.11 1/2.

On a serious note, like englishtrog said a good training/diet regime is all you need then you can craft your own physic which your genetically capable of doing, baring in mind your not from Kripton so your genetics are a little different.

Cheers,

Lex Luthor


----------



## EXTREME

Flippers, while no other post has attempted to help you in any way it's because its a dumb question really. None of us can tell you what Tom does because none of us know him.

A boxing club will be full of physiques like his (or better), his physique is quite attainable with good diet and regular training.


----------



## splinter1466867924

Thought my post was bang on extreme... you must be infected by meteor rock 

As only tom welling can get clark k... I mean tom welling's physique.


----------

